# Every Fugal Work Ever Written



## Dodecaplex

Do you like fugues? Do you want to collect and hear and play and analyze every single fugue ever written in the history of ever? Do you have OCD?

If you answered "yes" to any or all of the above, then this thread will be the place for satisfying your contrapuntal urges.

Here, all you have to do is dump in every single fugal work you've ever known (just like the unranked recommendations. The only difference here is that the works don't have to be great or anything; they just have to be fugal).

*The Rules:*
Just deposit every fugal work you've ever heard of (doesn't matter if it's called a ricercar or a fantasia or whatever, as long as it's _fugal_, it's accepted).

If it's a cycle or collection of fugal works, then just give us the name of the entire thing (e.g. Bach: Art of the Fugue *or* Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues).

If it's just _one_ fugue within a larger set of works, then give us the specific movement where the "fugality" occurs (e.g. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variation #32] *or* Mozart: Requiem [Domine Jesu] *or* Mozart: Symphony 41 [Fourth Movement] )

And that's all there is to it. We'll add and add and add to the list until we've included every single fugal work ever written. May take a long time, but it's well worth it.

*We have created a wiki in order to form a coherent and accessible inventory of fugal works at: http://tcfi.mooo.com/w*

Please add new pieces to the wiki and help organize it!

Thank you.


----------



## aleazk

I'm going to sleep now, i will just leave one single fugue, which is one of my favorites and i enjoy playing it:

Bach: Piano Partita No.5, Gigue.

(starts at 11:33)


----------



## Dodecaplex

Let's begin!

*A. Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10] *
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
*Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variation #32]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet, Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Finales of #2, #5, and #6]
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues*


----------



## Couchie

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg, Act II.


----------



## jalex

A. Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
*Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet*
Beethoven: Große Fuge
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]*
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues

How much of the work has to be fugal to qualify? There is a magnificent fugue at the end of the Missa Solmnis's Gloria which I would hate to see excluded.


----------



## Clementine

Are you per chance the reincarnation of Baron Gottfried van Swieten?


----------



## Dodecaplex

jalex said:


> How much of the work has to be fugal to qualify? There is a magnificent fugue at the end of the Missa Solmnis's Gloria which I would hate to see excluded.


As long as it's more than 10 seconds, it qualifies.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Clementine said:


> Are you per chance the reincarnation of Baron Gottfried van Swieten?


I could be the reincarnation of Glenn Gould who was in turn probably the reincarnation of Mr. Swieten.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ignore this.


----------



## Klavierspieler

A. Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
*Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60*
*Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]*
*Schumann: Vier Fugen Op. 72*
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues

Fixed.


----------



## jalex

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [*Gloria*; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
*Beethoven: Symphony #3 [2nd movement; 4th movement]*
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
Schumann: Vier Fugen Op. 72
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues


----------



## Trout

A. Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
*Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor*
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
*Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]*
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
*Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor*
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 [2nd movement
*Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]*
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
*Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7*
*Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.*
*Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue*
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
*Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue*
*Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"*
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
*Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues*
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
*Mozart: Prelude and Fugue in C major, K. 394*
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
*Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues*
*Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]*
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
Schumann: Vier Fugen Op. 72
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues

I'll be Bach with more...


----------



## Couchie

This thread is going to be a hot mess in a very short time unless you're tracking these all in excel or something.


----------



## Philip

you missed so many Bach fugues it's not even funny, start with this: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fugal_works_by_Johann_Sebastian_Bach


----------



## pjang23

**Duplicate**


----------



## Dodecaplex

A. Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
*Bach: BWV894 - BWV923*
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, *Sanctus*]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
*Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]*
*Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement] *
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16*
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
Schumann: Vier Fugen Op. 72
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## Trout

@Dodecaplex, Klavierspieler already added Schumann op. 72


----------



## pjang23

A. Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10*
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
Schumann: Vier Fugen Op. 72
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> you missed so many Bach fugues it's not even funny, start with this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fugal_works_by_Johann_Sebastian_Bach


Just . . . just give us some time.


----------



## Trout

never mind... ignore


----------



## Dodecaplex

@Trout: Bach's Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue is BWV903, and the Passacaglia and fugue is BWV582, so they're already included. That's why I removed them.


----------



## pjang23

A. Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
*Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]*
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th Movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
Schumann: Vier Fugen Op. 72
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## jalex

As did one of mine

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
*Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]*
*Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]*
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variation #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
*Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis*
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
Schumann: Vier Fugen Op. 72
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## Dodecaplex

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
*Buxtehude: BuxWV 137, BuxWV174 - BuxWV176*
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
*Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109*
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
R. Schumann: Vier Fugen Op. 72
*W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]*
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## jalex

Updating

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of the Fugue
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
*Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]*
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Buxtehude: BuxWV 137, BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## Trout

The next updater should remove one of the Schumann op. 72s


----------



## jalex

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of Fugue
Bach: BWV 531 - BWV 582
Bach: BWV 894 - BWV 923
Bach: BWV 944 - BWV 962
*Bach: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078*
*Bach: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
*Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
*Bach: Lute Suite #2 [Fuge]*
Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
*Bach: Prelude, Fuge and Allegro for Lute BWV 998*
*Bach: Sonata for Solo Violin #1 [Fuga]*
*Bach: Sonata for Solo Violin #2 [Fuga]
Bach: Sonata for Solo Violin #3 [Fuga]*
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Buxtehude: BuxWV 137, BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]

Will do for now.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
*Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale*
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Lute Suite #2 [Fuge]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: Prelude, Fuge and Allegro for Lute BWV 998
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #1 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #2 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #3 [Fuga]
*Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65*
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [2nd Movement; 4th Movement]*
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
*Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]*
Buxtehude: BuxWV 137, BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
*Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Guilmant - Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement] *
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
*Krebs: Preludes and Fugues*
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
*Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]*
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
*Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]*
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor*
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## pjang23

Hmm...Beethoven Symphony No.9 [2nd & 4th movements] contain fugal sections.


----------



## Philip

(...removed! thanks CLEMENTINE)


----------



## Clementine

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Bach: Art of Fugue
Bach: BWV 531 - BWV 582
Bach: BWV 894 - BWV 923
Bach: BWV 944 - BWV 962
Bach: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000[/B]
Bach: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach: Lute Suite #2 [Fuge]
Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach: Prelude, Fuge and Allegro for Lute BWV 998
Bach: Sonata for Solo Violin #1 [Fuga]
Bach: Sonata for Solo Violin #2 [Fuga]
Bach: Sonata for Solo Violin #3 [Fuga]
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier
*Barber: Piano Sonata [4th movement]
*Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [4th Movement]
*Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Buxtehude: BuxWV 137, BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
*Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
*Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## Dodecaplex

^ Please put back all the works you just removed.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Only one "n" in W. Schuman.


----------



## jalex

^Think you mean the 5th movement of the Berlioz.

Also, why nominate Beethoven #30? It's quite contrapuntal but the fugal section is pretty small compared to the whole movement.


----------



## pjang23

jalex said:


> ^Think you mean the 5th movement of the Berlioz.
> 
> Also, why nominate Beethoven #30? It's quite contrapuntal but the fugal section is pretty small compared to the whole movement.


Yeah, I'm also having second thoughts about the 9th symphony.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Poor Philip's post will now go unnoticed at the bottom of the previous page. This is why we should respect reservations.


----------



## Philip

... amateurs!

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
*Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue*
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Barber: Piano Sonata [4th movement]
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [2nd Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [4th Movement]
*Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower*
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
*Brouwer: Fuga No. 1*
*Buxtehude: Praeludium, Fuge & Ciacona C-dur BuxWV 137
Buxtehude: Praeludium & Fuge D-dur BuxWV 139
Buxtehude: Praeludium & Fuge d-moll BuxWV 140
Buxtehude: Praeludium & Fuge E-dur BuxWV 141
Buxtehude: Praeludium & Fuge e-moll BuxWV 142
Buxtehude: Praeludium & Fuge F-dur BuxWV 145
Buxtehude: Praeludium & Fuge fis-moll BuxWV 146
Buxtehude: Praeludium & Fuge g-moll BuxWV 149*
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
*Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars*
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
*Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21*
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
*Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18*
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
*Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304*
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Guilmant - Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lady Gaga: Fugue in C# major
*Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar*
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
*Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1*
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
*Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401*
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
*Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ*
*Piazzolla: Fuga Y Misterio
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato*
*Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue*
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
*Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia*
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
*Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga*
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin*
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
*Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue*
*Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)*
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## pjang23

Philip said:


> Lady Gaga: Fugue in C# major


Oh no you didn't.


----------



## Philip

pjang23 said:


> Oh no you didn't.


how did that get in there! CLEMENTINE


----------



## jalex

pjang23 said:


> Yeah, I'm also having second thoughts about the 9th symphony.


4th of the Ninth should be okay, fugue is fairly substantial and also one of the climactic points. 2nd is borderline, fugal sections are frequent but very short. I probably wouldn't include it.


----------



## Trout

Does that mean this also qualifies?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Trout said:


> Does that mean this also qualifies?


I'd say that it should qualify as long as you give credit to the composer of the fugue itself, and not Lady Gaga. For instance, this would also qualify:


----------



## Couchie

What about the vast amount of fugues written my composition students that if included would dwarf the list of fugues written by any composer you've ever heard of?


----------



## clavichorder

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Lute Suite #2 [Fuge]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: Prelude, Fuge and Allegro for Lute BWV 998
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #1 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #2 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #3 [Fuga]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [2nd Movement; 4th Movement]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Buxtehude: BuxWV 137, BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
*Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)*
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Guilmant - Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement] 
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
*Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)*
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
*W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)*
W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale*
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## clavichorder

Is this a fugue? It sounds like one:


----------



## Dodecaplex

Couchie said:


> What about the vast amount of fugues written my composition students that if included would dwarf the list of fugues written by any composer you've ever heard of?


Add 'em in! (Given that they exist in a tangible form).


----------



## Philip

do people not see my posts? CLAVICHORDER



clavichorder said:


> Sorry! Violadude seems to have figured it out though.


has he?

(am i violating causality by doing this?)


----------



## violadude

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Lute Suite #2 [Fuge]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: Prelude, Fuge and Allegro for Lute BWV 998
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #1 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #2 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #3 [Fuga]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [2nd Movement; 4th Movement]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Buxtehude: BuxWV 137, BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Guilmant - Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
*Ives: string Quartet 1 (first movement), orchestrated and reused as Symphony 4 (3rd movement)*
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
*Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)*
*Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)*
*Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)*
*Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)*
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues*
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## clavichorder

Philip said:


> do people not see my posts? CLAVICHORDER


Sorry! Violadude seems to have figured it out though.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Lute Suite #2 [Fuge]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: Prelude, Fuge and Allegro for Lute BWV 998
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #1 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #2 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #3 [Fuga]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
*Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210*
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [2nd Movement; 4th Movement]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Buxtehude: BuxWV 137, BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Guilmant - Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Ives: string Quartet 1 (first movement), orchestrated and reused as Symphony 4 (3rd movement)
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
W. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## Dodecaplex

*List is being fixed. Do not post anything.*


----------



## Trout

Re-alphabetizing this...

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Lute Suite #2 [Fuge]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: Prelude, Fuge and Allegro for Lute BWV 998
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #1 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #2 [Fuga]
Bach, JS: Sonata for Solo Violin #3 [Fuga]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [2nd Movement; 4th Movement]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
*Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154*
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Guilmant - Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 6 (first movement)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Ives: String Quartet No. 1 (first movement), orchestrated and reused as Symphony 4 (3rd movement)
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Don't forget the fugue movement in my early (tonal) Symphony no. 3. I now hate it.

Also, the second movement of my early (tonal) symphony no. 4. It's also a fugue. I also hate it.

I plan to put in a fugue movement for my (mostly atonal) sixth symphony. So far I like the sketches I've done.


----------



## Dodecaplex

*List is being fixed. Do not post anything!*


----------



## pjang23

Remove the 2nd movement of Beethoven's 9th, but keep the 4th movement. Thanks


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Argh. Scrap my suggestions. No ones heard them.


----------



## violadude

*List is being fixed. Do not post anything!*


----------



## Dodecaplex

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano Sonata [4th movement]
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [4th Movement]
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Guilmant - Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Ives: string Quartet 1 (first movement), orchestrated and reused as Symphony 4 (3rd movement)
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Piazzolla: Fuga Y Misterio
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]


----------



## Dodecaplex

You may post now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ok. Do not include any of my suggestions if they are by me.


----------



## Dodecaplex

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ok. Do not include any of my suggestions if they are by me.


That would contradict the title of the thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> That would contradict the title of the thread.


How? My fugal works have not been published.


----------



## Dodecaplex

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How? My fugal works have not been published.


As long as they exist in a tangible form (as per the U.S. Copyright Office's definition of the word "tangible") then they should be on this list.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> As long as they exist in a tangible form (as per the U.S. Copyright Office's definition of the word "tangible") then they should be on this list.


They are easily recognisable as _fugues,_ but as they are not published, do not put them on the list.


----------



## Dodecaplex

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> They are easily recognisable as _fugues,_ but as they are not published, do not put them on the list.


Kay, we will _*not*_ be adding your works to the list.

Now, let's get back to talking about what we _will_ be adding.


----------



## Philip

there's about a million baroque fugues missing


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> there's about a million baroque fugues missing


As well as a billion pre-baroque ricercars and fantasias.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> there's about a million baroque fugues missing


And there are about 3673918491984758294718194717499177828707138472857 fugues missing overall. There are SO many pieces of music written and being written that this would be an impossible task unless we continuously update it at lightning speed.


----------



## Dodecaplex

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And there are about 3673918491984758294718194717499177828707138472857 fugues missing overall. There are SO many pieces of music written and being written that this would be an impossible task unless we continuously update it at lightning speed.


I did say that it's going to take some time. But that doesn't matter, as we can update the list whenever we find something new and feel like adding it here. We might actually end up creating the world's first and most comprehensive list of fugal works ever written. How sweet would that be?


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And there are about 3673918491984758294718194717499177828707138472857 fugues missing overall. There are SO many pieces of music written and being written that this would be an impossible task unless we continuously update it at lightning speed.


obviously you weren't listening in science class when they talked about significant figures, right?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> obviously you weren't listening in science class when they talked about significant figures, right?


I don't listen in science. That's when I get my sleep.


----------



## Dodecaplex

I'll be going to sleep now. I demand at least 500 more fugal works be added to the list by the time I wake up.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> I'll be going to sleep now. I demand at least 500 more fugal works be added to the list by the time I wake up.


*ARGH!* Better get to work right away!


----------



## Philip

(removed again, arghh. come on guys...)


----------



## Praeludium

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano Sonata [4th movement]
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [4th Movement]
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
*Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72*
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
O. Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
G. Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
G. Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Guilmant - Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
*Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue ?*
J. Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 [Fourth Movements of #2, #5, and #6]
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
*Huwet: Fantasie (1595)*
Ives: string Quartet 1 (first movement), orchestrated and reused as Symphony 4 (3rd movement)
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Fantasia and Fugue in C major
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Piazzolla: Fuga Y Misterio
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
*Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary*
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
*Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one*
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]

edit: oh, sorry...


----------



## Philip

*MOAR:*

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
*Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace*
*Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato*
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [4th Movement]
*Berners: Fugue for orchestra*
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
*Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29 
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue*
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
*Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale*
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
*Couperin: Prelude in D minor*
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
*Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra*
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
*Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci*
*Froberger: Ricercar 5*
*Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono *
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
*Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano*
*Haass: Fuge in C for player piano* (batshit crazy)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
*Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale*
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
*Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128*
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
*Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato 
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano*
*Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio*
*Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio*
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
*Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie*
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
*Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546*
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
*Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39*
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
*Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor*
*Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio*
*Plaza: Fuga Criolla *
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
*Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos*
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare*
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
*Satie: Fugue-valse*
*Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor*
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue *
*Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft*
*Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto*
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
*Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor *
*Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand*
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
*Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue*
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
*Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro*
*Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy*


----------



## LordBlackudder

Tooth & Claw - Robin Beanland, Greame Norgate
Absence of Justice Makai Fugue - Tenpei Sato 
The Fugue Praise Be to my Master - Miki Higashino, Keiko Fukami
The Castle - Uematsu
The Castle Frozen in Time - Uematsu


----------



## Dodecaplex

LordBlackudder said:


> Tooth & Claw - Robin Beanland, Greame Norgate
> The Castle - Uematsu
> The Castle Frozen in Time - Uematsu


Sorry, these three don't qualify. Thanks for the other two though.

Edit: Actually, The Castle may qualify too? I'm not sure, I think we're stretching it a bit too far here.

Edit II: Actually, I'm not sure if any of them should qualify.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
*Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]*
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
*Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]*
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29 
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
*Chabrier: Ginette Doyen [7th Movement]*
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
*Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97* 
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono 
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy--does this actually exist?)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato 
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
*Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]*
*Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito] *
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
Plaza: Fuga Criolla 
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)*
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue 
*Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)*
Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor 
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mozart adagio and fugue K546 perhaps?


----------



## Dodecaplex

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mozart adagio and fugue K546 perhaps?


Already there.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> Already there.


Oh I didn't see it.


----------



## jalex

^Berlioz should be 5th movement.


----------



## clavichorder

Cool! Fugal Renaissance pieces!


----------



## clavichorder

Isn't this a fugal thing written by one of your personal favorite composers? It sounds like a short transposed canon, which seems to me to be fugal.


----------



## clavichorder

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
*Alkan: Gigue op. 24*
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29 
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chabrier: Ginette Doyen [7th Movement]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
*Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum (25-Introduction and Fugue)
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum(54-Fugue)*
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97 
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono 
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy--does this actually exist?)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
*Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (2-Adagio)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (3-Allegro)*
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato 
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]
Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito] 
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
Plaza: Fuga Criolla 
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue 
Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)
Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor 
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy


----------



## Klavierspieler

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
*Beethoven: Fugue for Keyboard H 64*
*Beethoven: Fugue for Organ WoO 31*
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
*Beethoven: 3 Preludes and Fugues for String Quartet H 29-31*
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chabrier: Ginette Doyen [7th Movement]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy--does this actually exist?)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]
Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
Plaza: Fuga Criolla
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
*R. Schumann: Seven Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form Op. 126*
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue
Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)
Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler's post right after mine. We missed each others works.


----------



## clavichorder

Taneyev was a great admirer of Bach, Dodecaplex. I recommend you investigate Taneyev's works, I seem to recall some fugues, there may have been one in his 4th symphony, and there are certainly fugues in his string quartets. He also wrote a Prelude and Fugue for piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rodion Shchedrin - 24 Preludes and Fugues. Also preludes 18 and 23 from his Polyphonic Notebook.


----------



## An Die Freude

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for Keyboard H 64
Beethoven: Fugue for Organ WoO 31
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: 3 Preludes and Fugues for String Quartet H 29-31
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chabrier: Ginette Doyen [7th Movement]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy--does this actually exist?)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
*Handel: HWV 611 - 612*
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]
Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
Plaza: Fuga Criolla
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor0
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
R. Schumann: Seven Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form Op. 126
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
*Shchedrin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [Preludes 18 & 23] *
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue
Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)
Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy


----------



## Clementine

Sorry for my less than mild manners! And the OP said "every fugue ever written" so I think the small (but wonderful) one in the Beethoven Op. 109 is fair game.


----------



## Clementine

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for Keyboard H 64
Beethoven: Fugue for Organ WoO 31
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: 3 Preludes and Fugues for String Quartet H 29-31
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chabrier: Ginette Doyen [7th Movement]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy--does this actually exist?)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: HWV 611 - 612
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]
Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
Plaza: Fuga Criolla
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor0
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
R. Schumann: Seven Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form Op. 126
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Shchedrin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [Preludes 18 & 23]
*Shostakovich: Piano Quintet [2nd Movement] 
**Shostakovich: Piano Trio [1st Movement]*
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue
Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)
Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy


----------



## Dodecaplex

Fixing the list a little bit.

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]
Alkan: Gigue, Op. 24
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for Keyboard H 64
Beethoven: Fugue for Organ WoO 31
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: 3 Preludes and Fugues for String Quartet H 29-31
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chabrier: Ginette Doyen [7th Movement]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum (25-Introduction and Fugue)
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum(54-Fugue)
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy--does this actually exist?)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: HWV 611 - 612
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (2-Adagio)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (3-Allegro)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
Krebs: Preludes and Fugues
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]
Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
Plaza: Fuga Criolla
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor0
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
R. Schumann: Seven Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form Op. 126
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Shchedrin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [Preludes 18 & 23]
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet [2nd Movement] 
Shostakovich: Piano Trio [1st Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue
Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)
Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy


----------



## Philip

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]
Alkan: Gigue, Op. 24
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in G minor, H 88
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in D minor, H 99
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in F major, H 100
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in A major, H 101
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in E-flat major, H 102
Bach, CPE: Fantasia and Fugue for Organ in C minor, H 103
Bach, CPE: Fughetta on "C-F-E-B-A-C-H" in F major, H 285
Bach, CPE: Fantasia and fugue for keyboard in E minor, H 359
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C major, H 360
Bach, CPE: Sonata di Preludio e Fuga for keyboard in F major, H 371.9
Bach, CPE: Fugue for organ in D minor, H 372.5
Bach, CPE: 3 Fugette for keyboard, H 373.5
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in B flat major, H 374
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C major, H 392
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C minor, H 393
Bach, CPE: Fuga sopra il nome de Bach in C major, H 394
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
*Bach, WF: Eight fugues for harpsichord, F. 31
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in C minor, F. 32
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in F major, F. 33*
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
*Bach, WF: Fugue (triple) for organ in F major, F. 36
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in G minor, F. 37*
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
*Badian, Maya: Violin Concerto: Fugue and Choral
Badian, Maya: Holocaust - In Memoriam, Symphony: Fugue*
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for Keyboard H 64
Beethoven: Fugue for Organ WoO 31
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: 3 Preludes and Fugues for String Quartet H 29-31
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
*Bell: Reminscences and Reflections (12 preludes and fugues)*
Berlioz: Harold en Italie [1st movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
*Böhm: Prelude and fugue in C major
Böhm: Prelude and fugue in D minor 
Böhm: Prelude, fugue and postlude in G minor*
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chabrier: Ginette Doyen [7th Movement]
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum (25-Introduction and Fugue)
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum(54-Fugue)
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
*Demessieux, Jeanne: Prelude & fugue for organ*
*Dohnányi: Variations & fugue on a theme of E.G.*
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
*Duruflé: Fugue sur le theme du carillon des heures de la cathedrale de soissons, Op.12*
*Eberlin: The 9 toccatas & fugues*
*Ekimovsky: Prelude and Fugue for Organ, Composition no. 42*
*Evanghelatos: Variations et fugue sur un chant populaire grec, pour orchestre*
*Fauré: Pièces brèves, op. 84, nos. 1-8, Fugue in A minor, Fugue in E minor*
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
*Frescobaldi: Toccata and fugue*
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono
*Glazunov: Prelude and fugue in E minor
Glazunov: Prelude and fugue in D minor, op. 62*
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: HWV 611 - 612
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Handel: Messiah, Overture
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (2-Adagio)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (3-Allegro)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
*Krebs: Fuga in c, Fuga in g, Fuga in f, Fuga in E, Fuga in c
Krebs: Fuga in a (pro Organo pleno), Fuga in B (über B-A-C-H) 
Krebs: Toccata et Fuga in a, Toccata et Fuga in E
Krebs: Praeludium et Fuga in C, Praeludium et Fuga in D, Praeludium et Fuga in c, etc.*
*Kreisler: Fugue from Sonata in A Major (G. Tartini)*
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
*Mason: Prelude and fugue for piano and orchestra, op. 20*
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
*Misc.: Livre d'orgue de Montréal: Fugue (en dialogue); Fugue; Fugue*
*Moleiro: Fugue in C sharp minor*
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, Overture
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]
Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
*Mozart: Andante in A and Fugue in A minor, K. 402*
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
*Parker: Fugue in C minor, opus 36, no. 3*
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
Plaza: Fuga Criolla
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
*Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 1 in A: Andante sostenuto
Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 2 in C-: Andante poco mosso
Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 3 in G: Andante mosso*
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
*Raickovich: Prelude & fugue for keyboard, version for 2 toy pianos*
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues for guitar
*Roberday: Fugue 12ème en re majeur*
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
*Russell: Prelude, chorale and fugue, piano, percussion*
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
*Satie: En habit de cheval, 4 pieces for piano duet (or orchestra): II. Fugue litanique
Satie: En habit de cheval, 4 pieces for piano duet (or orchestra): IV. Fugue de papier
Satie: Choses vues à droite et à gauche (sans lunettes), for violin and piano, Fugue à tâtons*
*Satie: Aperçus désagréables (4 hands), III. Fugue*
*Scarlatti: The Cat's fugue*
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor0
*Schiffman: Spectrum, 18 fugues & postludes*
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
R. Schumann: Seven Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form Op. 126
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
*Scriabin: Fugue in E minor*
Shchedrin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [Preludes 18 & 23]
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: Piano Trio [1st Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Simpson: 32 variations and fugue on a theme of Haydn*
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue
Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)
*Stirling, Elizabeth: Psalm 104 (Hanover) & fugue for organ*
Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor, IV. Scherzo Fuga. Allegro assai mosso
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy
*Williams (R.V.): Prelude and fugue in C minor*

EDIT: added suggestions below


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

There is a fugue in Verdi's string quartet is there not?


----------



## Dodecaplex

^ Yes, I'm currently compiling a mad list of fugues that I'll be depositing some later time and it's in there. If anyone feels like adding it before that though, they're always welcome.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

We might have to add in every baroque overture written in the French style as the form includes a fugal section.


----------



## pjang23

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> We might have to add in every baroque overture written in the French style as the form includes a fugal section.


Wow, I forgot about the overture to Handel's Messiah.


----------



## Dodecaplex

The _Zauberflöte_ overture too.


----------



## jalex

Berlioz's Harold en Italie [1st movement]


----------



## Rasa

Sick thread.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Someone else can add these:

CPE Bach: 

Fugue for Organ in G minor, H 88
Fugue for Organ in D minor, H 99
Fugue for Organ in F major, H 100
Fugue for Organ in A major, H 101
Fugue for Organ in E-flat major, H 102
Fantasia and Fugue for Organ in C minor, H 103
Fughetta on "C-F-E-B-A-C-H" in F major, H 285
Fantasia and fugue for keyboard in E minor, H 359
Fugue for keyboard in C major, H 360
Sonata di Preludio e Fuga for keyboard in F major, H 371.9
Fugue for organ in D minor, H 372.5
3 Fugette for keyboard, H 373.5
Fugue for keyboard in B flat major, H 374
Fugue for keyboard in C major, H 392
Fugue for keyboard in C minor, H 393
Fuga sopra il nome de Bach in C major, H 394


----------



## clavichorder

^^^Well, Herl...I mean Dodecaplex, I guess he did write fugues eh?


----------



## tdc

I'm impressed at whoever added Brouwer's Fuga and Rodrigo's Passacaglia...I thought I'd be the one adding those - wayyy at the end of this project when people thought all fugues had been mentioned.


----------



## Philip

tdc said:


> I'm impressed at whoever added Brouwer's Fuga and Rodrigo's Passacaglia...I thought I'd be the one adding those - wayyy at the end of this project when people thought all fugues had been mentioned.


oh no, i'm supervising this project


----------



## Praeludium

There are even Rekhin's Preludes and Fugues !
What about Koshkin's ? They're already written.


----------



## Norse

Sorry for being lazy, but I'll just mention these few and hope that someone adds them..

Bloch: Concerto Grosso no.1 - VI. Fugue
Grieg: Fugue in f minor, EG 114 (for string quartet)
Koechlin: Wind Septet - IV. Fugue & VI. Fugue
Rimsky-Korsakov: String Quartet on Russian Themes - IV. "In a Monastery"
Schnittke: Suite in the old style - IV. Fugue


----------



## Norse

To get us started on the choral fugues by Handel:

Handel: Belshazzar - "Bel boweth down.."
Handel: Dettingen Te Deum - "And we worship Thy Name"
Handel: Hercules - "Let none despair.."
Handel: Israel in Egypt - "They loathed to drink.."
Handel: Israel in Egypt - "He led them.."
Handel: Messiah - "And with his stripes.."
Handel: Messiah - "He trusted in God.."
Handel: Messiah - "Amen"
Handel: Samson - "Then shall they know.."
Handel: Saul - "Preserve him for the glory of thy name.."
Handel: Solomon - "Throughout the land.."


----------



## Philip

Praeludium said:


> There are even Rekhin's Preludes and Fugues !
> What about Koshkin's ? They're already written.


Rekhin is already on the list. for Koshkin let's just wait until they're actually published...


----------



## clavichorder

What about that great English Baroque composer William Boyce? I only know his symphonies but I know that there is a solid double fugue in the allegro of his 8th symphony in D Minor. First movement.

Since I only have one, I'll wait for someone else to deposit it.

*Boyce-Symphony 8(Mvt. 1-Allegro)*


----------



## clavichorder

Also, I would like to point out that the Chabrier piece is not titled Ginnette Doyen, that is the name of a pianist who performs the piece. I think you are referring to the Pieces Pittoresque-Danse Villageoise? I'm not sure that's a fugue, but it most certainly has canonic elements in it that sound fugal.


----------



## Dodecaplex

clavichorder said:


> ^^^Well, Herl...I mean Dodecaplex, I guess he did write fugues eh?


Well, I searched for them and barely found anything outside Wikipedia. No scores on IMSLP, and the only way to confirm it would be to contact cpebach.org or get their edition of his complete works or something. In any case, I will probably have a radical change of opinion about CPE if I do find these fugues, especially if they turn out to be high-quality works.


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex said:


> Well, I searched for them and barely found anything outside Wikipedia. No scores on IMSLP, and the only way to confirm it would be to contact cpebach.org or get their edition of his complete works or something. In any case, I will probably have a radical change of opinion about CPE if I do find these fugues, especially if they turn out to be high-quality works.


I believe I've heard my teacher play them for me though, since he has CPE's complete works. I seem to recall that they were student compositions, like I said. Perhaps I'll consult them and if I get into it, maybe I'll send you a score.


----------



## Dodecaplex

clavichorder said:


> Also, I would like to point out that the Chabrier piece is not titled Ginnette Doyen, that is the name of a pianist who performs the piece. I think you are referring to the Pieces Pittoresque-Danse Villageoise? I'm not sure that's a fugue, but it most certainly has canonic elements in it that sound fugal.


Thanks. This was an epic failure on my part.


----------



## Dodecaplex

clavichorder said:


> I believe I've heard my teacher play them for me though, since he has CPE's complete works. I seem to recall that they were student compositions, like I said. Perhaps I'll consult them and if I get into it, maybe I'll send you a score.


What I was initially worried about was whether these fugues actually existed or not, but if your teacher has it, then I guess that confirms it. About them being student compositions, though, hmm . . . that's quite a bummer.


----------



## Norse

Don't know if it has been cleared up already, but Chabrier's Danse Villageoise isn't a fugue. It just starts out with the theme 'unaccompanied', and then repeats it with added bass voice and chords. I don't think we can afford to stretch the fugue concept that far. 

Edit: Looking at the score, I can see I simplified it a little too much, since he uses some smaller motives from the theme in the bass, too. But I stick by that it's not a fugue (or even proper imitation).


----------



## Dodecaplex

Now, I think the most difficult part would be to find pieces that are fugues but don't have the word "fugue" in their title, so searching for them by looking up "fugue" on search engines and what have you wouldn't really work. For example, this little fugue from an early mass by Mozart would be pretty difficult to find. I only really found it by chance.


----------



## Polednice

I don't like fugues.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Polednice said:


> I don't like fugues.


Fugues don't like you either.


----------



## Norse

Some of Handel's keyboard suites include a fugue (and something tells me he liked them allegro):

Handel: Suite in F major, HWV 427 - IV. Allegro
Handel: Suite in D minor, HWV 428 - II. Allegro
Handel: Suite in E minor, HWV 429 - I. Allegro
Handel: Suite in F# minor, HWV 431 - III. Allegro
Handel: Suite in F minor, HWV 433 - II. Allegro


----------



## Dodecaplex

Well, I'm going to take a break from TC for a short period of time. But I assure you that I will return with a massive deposit of kickass fugues.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bye for now then. 

This might be an incredibly stupid question, but I was just wondering, have we got JS Bach's solo violin sonatas? I haven't checked.


----------



## jalex

^Yep. I wrote them in under their names but I think someone has edited them to BWV numbers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh. Heheh.


----------



## clavichorder

Will this thread get dusty while he's gone? He'll have to dust it off maybe. Or do we have an assistant supervisor? I'm not volunteering.


----------



## Philip

clavichorder said:


> Will this thread get dusty while he's gone? He'll have to dust it off maybe. Or do we have an assistant supervisor? I'm not volunteering.


i'm updating it soon with everyone's suggestions, but as for classifying everything beyond alphabetical order, i'm not so sure

EDIT: guys, i think the lists found here are pretty thorough...

http://www.kunstderfuge.com/500.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/600.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/700.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/800.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/900.htm

if we want to continue this project, we should build from these lists, to add to that it's going to take very obscure works, and works that aren't explicitly called "fugue, fuga, etc."

there are actually plenty of works to add, but *we should really create some kind of file*, because forum posts aren't going to cut it for this type of list. this implies some sort of file management...

finally, before adding or suggesting anything, *check the above lists*!


----------



## Philip

the best thing would be to work in a wiki-type framework or something, although i don't know how well they handle lists, without having to do everything by hand. a database might be too much for our purpose... but it needs to be accessible and displayed through html/php, with drop-down menus or links, search, etc. viewable by everyone, modifiable by submission/approval.

let me think about this...

edit: maybe a private mediawiki? now let's look into possible structures...


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> Rekhin is already on the list. for Koshkin let's just wait until they're actually published...


Some other guitar fugues:

Ponce Variations and Fugue on La Folia
Hoddinott Sonata No.1 (3rd movement)
Coenen Chaconne and Fugue
Diabelli Two Fugues Op.46
Giuliani Fuguetta Op.113
Polaczek Metamorphosen and Fugue
Bogdanovich Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Bogdanovich Grotesque and Fugue
Domeniconi Passacaglia and Fugue
Harris Variations and Fugue on a theme by Handel
Desderi Sonata (4th movement)

I'm sure there are many others, but that will do for now!


----------



## Scarpia

Seems odd to see individual pieces by Bach on the list. Did he ever write anything that didn't contain fugal writing?

In any case, my contribution

Fugue for Tinhorns, Frank Loesser. :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> Some other guitar fugues:
> 
> Ponce Variations and Fugue on La Folia
> Hoddinott Sonata No.1 (3rd movement)
> Coenen Chaconne and Fugue
> Diabelli Two Fugues Op.46
> Giuliani Fuguetta Op.113
> Polaczek Metamorphosen and Fugue
> Bogdanovich Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
> Bogdanovich Grotesque and Fugue
> Domeniconi Passacaglia and Fugue
> Harris Variations and Fugue on a theme by Handel
> Desderi Sonata (4th movement)
> 
> I'm sure there are many others, but that will do for now!


I'm pretty sure I once playd a guitar fugue ages ago that's not on the list, but I can't remember who wrote it!


----------



## Philip

*updated list with the above suggestions:*

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]
Alkan: Gigue, Op. 24
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in G minor, H 88
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in D minor, H 99
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in F major, H 100
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in A major, H 101
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in E-flat major, H 102
Bach, CPE: Fantasia and Fugue for Organ in C minor, H 103
Bach, CPE: Fughetta on "C-F-E-B-A-C-H" in F major, H 285
Bach, CPE: Fantasia and fugue for keyboard in E minor, H 359
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C major, H 360
Bach, CPE: Sonata di Preludio e Fuga for keyboard in F major, H 371.9
Bach, CPE: Fugue for organ in D minor, H 372.5
Bach, CPE: 3 Fugette for keyboard, H 373.5
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in B flat major, H 374
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C major, H 392
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C minor, H 393
Bach, CPE: Fuga sopra il nome de Bach in C major, H 394
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite for lute-harpsichord in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite for lute-harpsichord in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata for solo violin in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata for solo violin in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata for solo violin in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000 (after BWV 1001)
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, WF: Eight fugues for harpsichord, F. 31
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in C minor, F. 32
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in F major, F. 33
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Fugue (triple) for organ in F major, F. 36
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in G minor, F. 37
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
Badian, Maya: Violin Concerto: Fugue and Choral
Badian, Maya: Holocaust - In Memoriam, Symphony: Fugue
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for Keyboard H 64
Beethoven: Fugue for Organ WoO 31
Beethoven: Fugue for String Quintet
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: 3 Preludes and Fugues for String Quartet H 29-31
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Bell: Reminscences and Reflections (12 preludes and fugues)
Berlioz: Harold en Italie [1st movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
Bloch: Concerto Grosso no.1 - VI. Fugue
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Bogdanovic: Grotesque et fugue for guitar
Böhm: Prelude and fugue in C major
Böhm: Prelude and fugue in D minor
Böhm: Prelude, fugue and postlude in G minor
Boyce: Symphony 8 (Mvt. 1-Allegro)
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
Britten: A young person's guide to the orchestra [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chabrier: Pieces Pittoresque, Danse Villageoise (not fugal)
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum (25-Introduction and Fugue)
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum(54-Fugue)
Coenen: Chaconne and Fugue for guitar
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
Demessieux, Jeanne: Prelude & fugue for organ
Desderi: Sonata in E, for guitar
Diabelli: Two Rondos And Two Fugues, Op. 46 for guitar
Dohnányi: Variations & fugue on a theme of E.G.
Domeniconi: Passacaglia & Fugue for guitar
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Duruflé: Fugue sur le theme du carillon des heures de la cathedrale de soissons, Op.12
Eberlin: The 9 toccatas & fugues
Ekimovsky: Prelude and Fugue for Organ, Composition no. 42
Evanghelatos: Variations et fugue sur un chant populaire grec, pour orchestre
Fauré: Pièces brèves, op. 84, nos. 1-8, Fugue in A minor, Fugue in E minor
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
Frescobaldi: Toccata and fugue
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono
Glazunov: Prelude and fugue in E minor
Glazunov: Prelude and fugue in D minor, op. 62
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Giuliani: Fughetta, Op. 113 for guitar
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Grieg: Fugue in f minor, EG 114 (for string quartet)
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy)
Handel: Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: HWV 611 - 612
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Handel: Belshazzar - "Bel boweth down.."
Handel: Dettingen Te Deum - "And we worship Thy Name"
Handel: Hercules - "Let none despair.."
Handel: Israel in Egypt - "They loathed to drink.."
Handel: Israel in Egypt - "He led them.."
Handel: Messiah - "And with his stripes.."
Handel: Messiah - "He trusted in God.."
Handel: Messiah - "Amen"
Handel: Samson - "Then shall they know.."
Handel: Saul - "Preserve him for the glory of thy name.."
Handel: Solomon - "Throughout the land.."
Handel: Suite in F major, HWV 427 - IV. Allegro
Handel: Suite in D minor, HWV 428 - II. Allegro
Handel: Suite in E minor, HWV 429 - I. Allegro
Handel: Suite in F# minor, HWV 431 - III. Allegro
Handel: Suite in F minor, HWV 433 - II. Allegro
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
Harris: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel for guitar
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Hoddinott: Sonata No.1 (3rd movement)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (2-Adagio)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (3-Allegro)
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)
Ives (Charles): String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives (Charles): Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato
Ives (George E.): Fourth fugue for piano
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Koechlin: Wind Septet - IV. Fugue & VI. Fugue
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
Krebs: Fuga in c, Fuga in g, Fuga in f, Fuga in E, Fuga in c
Krebs: Fuga in a (pro Organo pleno), Fuga in B (über B-A-C-H)
Krebs: Toccata et Fuga in a, Toccata et Fuga in E
Krebs: Praeludium et Fuga in C, Praeludium et Fuga in D, Praeludium et Fuga in c, etc.
Kreisler: Fugue from Sonata in A Major (G. Tartini)
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Loesser: Fugue for Tinhorns
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
Mason: Prelude and fugue for piano and orchestra, op. 20
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
Misc.: Livre d'orgue de Montréal: Fugue (en dialogue); Fugue; Fugue
Moleiro: Fugue in C sharp minor
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, Overture
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]
Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Missa in C major KV 66, Dominicusmesse, XV. Et vitam venture saeculi
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Mozart: Andante in A and Fugue in A minor, K. 402
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Parker: Fugue in C minor, opus 36, no. 3
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
Plaza: Fuga Criolla
Polaczek: Metamorphosen and Fugue for guitar
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 1 in A: Andante sostenuto
Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 2 in C-: Andante poco mosso
Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 3 in G: Andante mosso
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
Raickovich: Prelude & fugue for keyboard, version for 2 toy pianos
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin - Fugue
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues for guitar
Rimsky-Korsakov: String Quartet on Russian Themes - IV. "In a Monastery"
Roberday: Fugue 12ème en re majeur
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Russell: Prelude, chorale and fugue, piano, percussion
Saint-Saens: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saens: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
Satie: En habit de cheval, 4 pieces for piano duet (or orchestra): II. Fugue litanique
Satie: En habit de cheval, 4 pieces for piano duet (or orchestra): IV. Fugue de papier
Satie: Choses vues à droite et à gauche (sans lunettes), for violin and piano, Fugue à tâtons
Satie: Aperçus désagréables (4 hands), III. Fugue
Scarlatti: The Cat's fugue
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor0
Schiffman: Spectrum, 18 fugues & postludes
Schnittke: Suite in the old style - IV. Fugue
C. Schumann: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
R. Schumann: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
R. Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
R. Schumann: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
R. Schumann: Seven Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form Op. 126
W. Schuman: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
W. Schuman: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Scriabin: Fugue in E minor
Shchedrin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [Preludes 18 & 23]
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: Piano Trio [1st Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Simpson: 32 variations and fugue on a theme of Haydn
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue
Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)
Stirling, Elizabeth: Psalm 104 (Hanover) & fugue for organ
Strauss (R.): Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor, IV. Scherzo Fuga. Allegro assai mosso
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
Willan: Fugal trilogy
Williams (R.V.): Prelude and fugue in C minor


----------



## Philip

Kontrapunctus said:


> Some other guitar fugues:
> 
> Ponce Variations and Fugue on La Folia
> Hoddinott Sonata No.1 (3rd movement)
> Coenen Chaconne and Fugue
> Diabelli Two Fugues Op.46
> Giuliani Fuguetta Op.113
> Polaczek Metamorphosen and Fugue
> Bogdanovich Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
> Bogdanovich Grotesque and Fugue
> Domeniconi Passacaglia and Fugue
> Harris Variations and Fugue on a theme by Handel
> Desderi Sonata (4th movement)
> 
> I'm sure there are many others, but that will do for now!


Yes! a couple were already on the list and a couple more were on my next update, but some of them i didn't even know.

Good post.


----------



## Philip

[Part 1 of 2]

Adam: Giselle [Act 2: scene et fugue des Wilis]
*Andriessen: Variations and fugue on a theme by Johann Kuhnau, for string orchestra (1935)*
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys [Contrapunctus]
Alkan: Gigue, Op. 24
Alkan: Grande Sonate [Third Movement]
Alwyn: Prelude and Fugue on an Indian Scale
*Amalia, Anna (Princess of Prussia): Fugue for violin and viola (1776)*
*Arensky: Fugue on a Russian theme, op. 34, no. 4 (children's duet)
Arensky: Cradle song Fugue on a Russian theme (children's duet)*
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in G minor, H 88
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in D minor, H 99
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in F major, H 100
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in A major, H 101
Bach, CPE: Fugue for Organ in E-flat major, H 102
Bach, CPE: Fantasia and Fugue for Organ in C minor, H 103
Bach, CPE: Fughetta on "C-F-E-B-A-C-H" in F major, H 285
Bach, CPE: Fantasia and fugue for keyboard in E minor, H 359
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C major, H 360
Bach, CPE: Sonata di Preludio e Fuga for keyboard in F major, H 371.9
Bach, CPE: Fugue for organ in D minor, H 372.5
Bach, CPE: 3 Fugette for keyboard, H 373.5
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in B flat major, H 374
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C major, H 392
Bach, CPE: Fugue for keyboard in C minor, H 393
Bach, CPE: Fuga sopra il nome de Bach in C major, H 394
Bach, JS: Art of the Fugue
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor [Kyrie I, Kyrie II, Credo, Dona Nobis Pacem]
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach, JS: BWV531 - BWV582
Bach, JS: BWV696 - BWV704
Bach, JS: BWV772 - BWV786
Bach, JS: BWV894 - BWV923
Bach, JS: BWV944 - BWV962
Bach, JS: BWV996 Suite for lute-harpsichord in E minor, I. Passagio-Presto
Bach, JS: BWV997 Suite for lute-harpsichord in C minor, II. Fugue
Bach, JS: BWV998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro
Bach, JS: BWV1001 Sonata for solo violin in G minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1003 Sonata for solo violin in A minor, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV1005 Sonata for solo violin in C major, II. Fuga
Bach, JS: BWV 1072 - BWV 1078
Bach, JS: BWV 1086 - BWV 1087
Bach, JS: English Suite No. 3 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: English Suite No. 5 [Prelude, Gigue]
Bach, JS: English Suite No. 6 [Prelude]
Bach, JS: French Suite No. 1 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: French Suite No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: Fugue for Lute BWV 1000 (after BWV 1001)
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations [Variation #10]
Bach, JS: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 2 [Sinfonia]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 4 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, JS: Partita No. 6 [Toccata, Gigue]
Bach, JS: Overture in the French Style [Ouverture]
Bach, WF: Eight fugues for harpsichord, F. 31
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in C minor, F. 32
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in F major, F. 33
Bach, WF: Fugue for Organ in B flat major, F. 34
Bach, WF: Fugue (triple) for organ in F major, F. 36
Bach, WF: Fugue for organ in G minor, F. 37
Bach, WF: Fugue in D minor, F. 65
Bach, WF: 3 Fugues for Organ, F. 211
Bach, WF: Flute Duet No. 4 (Lamentabile)
Bach, WF: Fugue on B-A-C-H for Organ, F. 210
*Badian, Maya: Cantata Canada, for mixed chorus and orchestra, 2. Fugue*
Badian, Maya: Holocaust - In Memoriam, Symphony: Fugue
Badian, Maya: Violin Concerto: Fugue and Choral
Barber: Piano sonata op. 26, Eb minor, Fuga
*Barnes: Seven sketches for organ, vii. fugue*
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta [1st movement]
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin [2nd movement]
Bartok: String Quartet No. 1, Lento; Allegro - Allegro vivace
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Finale
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3, Allegro vivace
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5, Op. 102, No. 2, Allegro fugato
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations [Variaton #32]
Beethoven: Eroica Variations [Fugue]
Beethoven: Fugue for Keyboard H 64
Beethoven: Fugue for Organ WoO 31
Beethoven: Fugue in D for string quintet, op. 137
Beethoven: Große Fuge
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis [Gloria; Credo: 'et vitam venturi seaculi, amen']
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 [4th movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 [3rd movement]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 [4th movement]
Beethoven: 3 Preludes and Fugues for String Quartet H 29-31
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 [1st movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement; 4th movement]
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 [4th Movement]
Bell: Reminscences and Reflections (12 preludes and fugues)
*Berlioz: Fugue à trois sujets*
Berlioz: Harold en Italie [1st movement]
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique [5th Movement]
Berners: Fugue for orchestra
*Bernstein, L: Four dances from West side story, 4. Cool (fugue)*
*Berry: Five pieces for small orchestra, 5. Fugue*
*Best: Fugue on a trumpet fanfare for organ*
*Bitsch: Divertissement pour flûte, hautbois, clarinette, et basson, 3. Fugue*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso no.1 - VI. Fugue
Boccherini: Fugues for 2 Cellos
Bogdanovic: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue of the Golden Flower
Bogdanovic: Grotesque et fugue for guitar
Böhm: Prelude and fugue in C major
Böhm: Prelude and fugue in D minor
Böhm: Prelude, fugue and postlude in G minor
Boyce: Symphony 8 (Mvt. 1-Allegro)
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 [3rd Movement]
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem [3rd & 6th movements]
Brahms: Organ Preludes and Fugues WoO7 - WoO10
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel [Fugue]
*Branch: Fugue for 4 trumpets in A major *
*Brian: Prelude & fugue in C minor, Prelude & fugue in D minor/major, Double fugue in E flat major*
*Britten: Gemini variations op.73, 12 variations and fugue on an epigram of Kodály quartet for two players *
*Britten: Prelude and fugue on a theme of Vittoria, for organ *
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18-part String Orchestra, Op. 29
Britten: Suite for Harp, Op. 83, IV. Fugue
Britten: The young person's guide to the orchestra : variations and fugue on a theme of Purcell. Op. 34 [Fugue]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a theme of Purcell
Brouwer: Fuga No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, IV. Finale
*Bunting: Fugue for 6 cellos on themes by Beethoven*
*Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica (preludio al corale Gloria al Signori nei cieli, e fuga a quattro soggetti obligati sopra un frammento di Bach)*
Buxtehude: BuxWV 136 - 154
Buxtehude: BuxWV174 - BuxWV176
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Op. 199, Well-Tempered Guitars
Chabrier: Pieces Pittoresque, Danse Villageoise (not a fugue?)
*Chelleri: Fughe per l'organo et sonate per il cembalo :
Chelleri: Fugue no. 1 in C major; Fugue no. 2 in G major; Fugue no. 3 in D minor; Fugue no. 4 in E minor; Fugue no. 5 in B-flat major; Fugue no. 6 in F major*
Chopin: Fugue in A minor
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum (25-Introduction and Fugue)
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum(54-Fugue)
Coenen: Chaconne and Fugue for guitar
Corelli: Concerto Grosso 1 (4 Allegro)
Coste: Les Cloches, Fugue, Op. 21
*Couperin: Fugue on the Kyrie*
Couperin: Prelude in D minor
*Dahl: Chorale fantasy on Christ lay in the bonds of death, Intermezzo, Fugue*
*Daley: Fugue for four trumpets (or two trumpets and two flugel horns) *
*Daveluy: Troisième sonate pour orgue, Fantaisie, Chaconne, Fugue
Daveluy: Prelude and fugue for organ*
*Dediu: Harmonic labyrinth and fugue for mixed choir, op. 80 *
Demessieux, Jeanne: Prelude & fugue for organ
*Denisov: Suite pour violoncelle et piano, MCMLXXXXV, Prélude, Menuet, Aria, Fugue*
Desderi: Sonata in E, for guitar
Diabelli: Two Rondos And Two Fugues, Op. 46 for guitar
Diamond: 52 Preludes and Fugues
Dohnányi: Variations & fugue on a theme of E.G.
Domeniconi: Passacaglia & Fugue for guitar
*Donnot: Prélude et fugue pour 2 guitares *
Dowland: Forlorn Hope Fancy
Dowland: Farewell
Dowland: A Fantasia, P71
Dowland: Fantasia, P72
*Dubensky: Fugue for nine stands of 1st violin section*
*Dubois: Six caprices pour deux saxophones, 2. Fugue*
Dubuque: 3 Etudes dans le style fugué, Op. 95 - 97
*Dupré: Choral et fugue pour orgue, op. 57*
Dupré: Three Prelude and Fugues, Op. 7
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N.
Duruflé: Fugue sur le theme du carillon des heures de la cathedrale de soissons, Op.12
*Dussek: Fantasie and fugue in F minor, op. 55*
Dvořák: 8 Preludes and Fugues
Dvořák: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Eberlin: The 9 toccatas & fugues
Ekimovsky: Prelude and Fugue for Organ, Composition no. 42
Evanghelatos: Variations et fugue sur un chant populaire grec, pour orchestre
Fauré: Pièces brèves, op. 84, nos. 1-8, Fugue in A minor, Fugue in E minor
Flagello: Tema, variazioni e fuga orchestra
*Foss: Night music for John Lennon, prelude, fugue, and chorale, for large or small orchestra and brass quintet concertante *
Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation Op. 18
*Frangkiser: Fugue à la valse, trio for Bb clarinets *
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Libro di Capricci
Frescobaldi: Toccata and fugue
Froberger: Ricercar 5
Gabrieli: Fuga del Nono Tono
*Gange: Miniature suite, prelude and fugue*
*Gellman: After Bethlehem, fugue*
Glazunov: Prelude and fugue in E minor
Glazunov: Prelude and fugue in D minor, op. 62
*Glière: Fugue on the theme of a Russian noël for organ*
Glinka: 3 Fugues for Piano
Glinka: 7 Fugues for Organ
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
*Gigout: Prélude et fugue en Mi pour orgue*
Giuliani: Fughetta, Op. 113 for guitar
*Glazunov: Prelude and fugue in D minor, op. 62*
Gould: String Quartet Op. 1 [2nd Movement?]
Gould: So You Want to Write a Fugue?
Grieg: Fugue in f minor, EG 114 (for string quartet)
Guilmant: Sonata No. 5 Op. 80 [Fifth Movement]
Gulda: Prelude and Fugue for piano
Haass: Fuge in C for player piano (batshit crazy!)
*Haddad: Fugue in D minor for brass choir*
Handel: Belshazzar - "Bel boweth down.."
*Handel: Grave and fugue, for three cellos*
Handel: Dettingen Te Deum - "And we worship Thy Name"
Handel: Giulio Cesare [Overture]
Handel: Hercules - "Let none despair.."
Handel: HWV 611 - 612
Handel: Israel in Egypt - "They loathed to drink.."
Handel: Israel in Egypt - "He led them.."
Handel: Messiah - Overture
Handel: Messiah - "And with his stripes.."
Handel: Messiah - "He trusted in God.."
Handel: Messiah - "Amen"
Handel: Organ Concerto No.3 in B flat major HWV308 - 2. Organo ad libitum. Adagio - Fuga
Handel: Organ Concerto No.4 in D minor HWV309 - 3. Organo ad libitum. Fuga, Larghetto
Handel: Organ Concerto in A major - Organo ad libitum: Fuga. Allegro HWV 296
Handel: Organ Concerto in D minor - Organo ad libitum: Adagio - Fuga HWV 304
Handel: Samson - "Then shall they know.."
Handel: Saul - "Preserve him for the glory of thy name.."
Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Handel: Solomon - "Throughout the land.."
Handel: Suite in F major, HWV 427 - IV. Allegro
Handel: Suite in D minor, HWV 428 - II. Allegro
Handel: Suite in E minor, HWV 429 - I. Allegro
Handel: Suite in F# minor, HWV 431 - III. Allegro
Handel: Suite in F minor, HWV 433 - II. Allegro
Hamelin: Etude No. 12, Prelude and Fugue
*Harris: Quintet for piano and strings, Passacaglia, Cadenza, Fugue*
Harris: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel for guitar
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 2, Fuga a 4 Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fuga a due Soggetti
Haydn: Sun quartets, op. 20, No. 6, Fuga a 3 Soggetti. Allegro
Haydn: String quartets, op. 50, No. 4, Finale presto
Haydn: Symphony No. 40, Finale
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Piano Sonata 3 (last movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 4 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 5 (first movement)
Hindemith: String Quartet 6 (first movement)
Hoddinott: Sonata No.1 (3rd movement)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (2-Adagio)
Holst: A Fugal Concerto: (3-Allegro)
Honegger: Prelude, Arioso et Fughette sur le nom de BACH
*Honegger: Prelude, fugue et postlude pour orchestre
Honegger: Two pieces for organ, 1. Fugue, 2. Choral*
Hovhaness: Alleluia and Fugue, for string orchestra, Op.40b
*Hovhaness: Divertimento, four wind instruments, oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon or four clarinets, Finale*
Hovhaness: Prelude and quadruple fugue orchestra op, 128
*Hovhaness: Prelude and fugue, for oboe (flute) and bassoon Op. 13*
Hovhaness: Symphony No. 2 "Mysterious Mountain" [2nd movement]
*Howells: Six pieces for organ, 4. Fugue, chorale and epilogue*
Hummel: 7 Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Huwet: Fantasie (1595)

[...]

edit: updated to post #138


----------



## Philip

[Part 2 of 2]

Ives, C: String Quartet 1 (first movement)
Ives, C: Symphony No. 4, III. Fugue: Andante moderato
Ives, GE: Fourth fugue for piano
*Jacob: Miniature suite for clarinet in Bb and viola, 4. Fugue*
*Khrennikov: Quartett für zwei Violinen, Viola und Violoncello, op. 33, Fuga*
*King: Prelude & fugue for 3 part brass choir with organ *
Klein: Piano Sonata, Fantasia and Fugue, String Trio
Koechlin: Wind Septet - IV. Fugue & VI. Fugue
Krása: Passacaglia and Fugue for String Trio
Krebs: Fuga in c, Fuga in g, Fuga in f, Fuga in E, Fuga in c
Krebs: Fuga in a (pro Organo pleno), Fuga in B (über B-A-C-H)
Krebs: Toccata et Fuga in a, Toccata et Fuga in E
Krebs: Praeludium et Fuga in C, Praeludium et Fuga in D, Praeludium et Fuga in c, etc.
Kreisler: Fugue from Sonata in A Major (G. Tartini)
*Krenek: Little suite for piano, op. 13a, 5. Fugue*
*Kvandal: Variations and fugue : for orchestra, op. 14 *
*Langlais: Folkloric suite, for organ, Fugue on "O filii"*
Lester: 5 Jazz Fugues for guitar
*Lesur: Contre fugue pour deux pianos *
Ligeti: Requiem, II. Kyrie
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos ad salutarem undam"
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H
Liszt: Totentanz [Fughetta]
Loesser: Fugue for Tinhorns
Lutoslawski: Preludes and Fugue for 13 Strings
Lyapunov: Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme (Fugue)
*Manson: Fugue for woodwinds (flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon) *
*Martin: Short compositions for piano, Fugue in A minor op.4 (piano duet)*
Mason: Prelude and fugue for piano and orchestra, op. 20
Medtner: Sonata Ballade (Finale Allegro)
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes and Fugues, for organ, Op. 37
Mendelssohn: Octet [4th movement]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 2 in C, Op. 65/2: Fugue: Allegro moderato
Mendelssohn: Allegro, Choral and Fugue for organ in D
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in E minor
Mendelssohn: Fugue for organ in F minor
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 65, No. 2: III. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65, No. 6: II. Fugue
Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue for piano in E, Op. 35/1
*Milhaud: 2ième suite symphonique, II. Prélude et fugue*
Misc: Livre d'orgue de Montréal, Fugue (en dialogue); Fugue; Fugue
Moleiro: Fugue in C sharp minor
*Moszkowski: Prélude et fugue op. 85*
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, Overture
Mozart: Requiem [Kyrie, Domine Jesu, Sanctus]
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 [4th Movement]
Mozart: Missa in C major [Et vitam venture saeculi]
Mozart: Missa in C major KV 66, Dominicusmesse, XV. Et vitam venture saeculi
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor [Cum Sanctu Spirito]
Mozart: Solemn Vespers [Laudate Pueri]
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 [Fourth Movement]
Mozart: Fugue in E flat major KV 153
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 154
Mozart: Prelude (fantasy) & Fugue in C, K. 394
Mozart: Fugue in G minor KV 401
Mozart: Andante in A and Fugue in A minor, K. 402
Mozart: Fugue in C Minor K. 426 for two pianos
Mozart: Adagio and fugue in C minor K. 546
*Nilsson: Introduction, chorale and fugue, op. 111*
Novak: String Quartet No. 2 [Fugue]
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in D sharp minor, Op. 56
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in F sharp minor, Op. 52
Olsson: Prelude and Fugue for organ in C sharp minor, Op. 39
*Owen: Chamber music, for four Bb clarinets, 3. Fugue*
Parker: Fugue in C minor, opus 36, no. 3
Pachelbel: Magnificat Fugues
Pachelbel: Partie No. 3 in B-flat major [First Movement]
Pachelbel: Fugue in C major for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D minor for organ
Pachelbel: Fugue in D major for organ
Pachelbel: Ricercar in C minor
Pachelbel: Ricercar in F sharp minor
Piazzolla: Adagio, tango and fuga
Piazzolla: Suite Punta del Este: Fuga
Piazzolla: (Various) Canto y fuga; Preludio y fuga; Fuga 9; Fugata; Fuga y misterio
*Pierné: Quinze pièces pour le piano, vii. Fugue*
Plaza: Fuga Criolla
Polaczek: Metamorphosen and Fugue for guitar
Ponce: Variation on "Folia de Espanã" and "Fugue"
Ponce: Variaciones sobre un tema de Antonio Cabezon - VIII. Fuguetta Allegro Appasionato
Pomar: Preludio y Fuga rítmicos
*Powning: Variations and fugue on St. Antoni chorale for two oboes and cor anglais
Powning: Variations and fugue on "La donna è mobile" for two oboes and cor anglais 
Powning: Variations and fugue on the "Star spangled banner" for two oboes and cor anglais *
Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 1 in A: Andante sostenuto
Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 2 in C-: Andante poco mosso
Puccini: Fugue for string quartet No. 3 in G: Andante mosso
Purcell: Allmost all the Music for the funeral of Queen Mary
*Rachmaninoff: Fugue in D minor for piano solo*
Raickovich: Prelude & fugue for keyboard, version for 2 toy pianos
*Rameau: Five concertos for the harpsicord accompanied with a violin or German flute or two violins or viola, V. Fugue la forqueray*
*Raminsh: Prelude and fugue for solo organ *
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin, 6 pièces pour piano deux mains, 2. Fugue
*Reger: Fantasy and fugue, Op. 29*
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46
*Reger: Five easy preludes and fugues, Op. 56*
*Reger: Introduction, passacaglia, and fugue, Op. 127 *
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue for Organ, Op. 135b
*Reger: Variations and fugue on "God save the King"*
Reger: Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Hiller [Fugue]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart [Fugue]
*Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Telemann, Op. 134*
Reicha: 36 Fugues
Rekhin: 24 Preludes and Fugues for guitar
*Rheinberger: Sonata in Db, Phantasie, pastorale, introduction and fugue, for organ *
*Riegger: Canon and fugue for strings*
Rimsky-Korsakov: String Quartet on Russian Themes - IV. "In a Monastery"
Roberday: Fugue 12ème en re majeur
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre, I. Villano y Ricercare
Rodrigo: Tres piezas españolas, II. Passacaglia
Rossini: Prelude Pretentieux
*Rueff, Jeanine: Concert en quatuor, pour quatuor de saxophones, 2. Fugue*
Russell: Prelude, chorale and fugue, piano, percussion
Saint-Saëns: 6 Fugues, Op. 161
Saint-Saëns: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 99
Saint-Saëns: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 109
*Saint-Saëns: Six études pour le piano, 1er livre, op. 52, Prélude et fugue en fa mineur, Prélude et fugue en la majeur 
Saint-Saëns: Six études pour le piano, 2e livre, op. 111, Prélude et fugue*
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 2 [1st Movement]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 [Maestoso]
Sanz: Fuga No. 1, por primer tono al ayre Español
Sanz: Fuga No. 2, al ayre de jiga
Satie: Fugue-valse
Satie: En habit de cheval, 4 pieces for piano duet (or orchestra): II. Fugue litanique
Satie: En habit de cheval, 4 pieces for piano duet (or orchestra): IV. Fugue de papier
Satie: Choses vues à droite et à gauche (sans lunettes), for violin and piano, Fugue à tâtons
Satie: Aperçus désagréables (4 hands), III. Fugue
*Scarlatti: Fugues for harpsichord, K 417 in D minor*
Scarlatti: The Cat's fugue
Scarlatti: Toccata, Allegro, Andante, (...) Fuga Allegro assai in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in C major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga, Allegro in D major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Arpeggio, Fuga in G major
Scarlatti: Toccata, Largo, Allegro, Fuga in A minor
Scarlatti: Toccata, Fuga Primo Tono in D minor0
Schiffman: Spectrum, 18 fugues & postludes
*Schnittke: Präludium und Fuge, Improvisation und Fuge für Klavier*
Schnittke: Suite in the old style - IV. Fugue
*Schubert: Fugue in E minor*
Schuman, W: Symphony No. 3 [2nd Movement]
Schuman, W: String Quartet No. 3 (1 Introduction and Fugue)
Schumann, C: 3 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 16
Schumann, R: 4 Fugues, Op. 72
Schumann, R: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H Op. 60
Schumann, R: Album für die Jugend [40. Kleine Fuge]
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet [4th movement]
Schumann, R: Seven Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form Op. 126
Scriabin: Fugue in E minor
Sechter: various fugues (?)
Shchedrin: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [Preludes 18 & 23]
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet [2nd Movement]
Shostakovich: Piano Trio [1st Movement]
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Simpson: 32 variations and fugue on a theme of Haydn
*Siret: Fugue primi toni*
*Somers: Passacaglia and fugue, for orchestra
Somers: Where do we stand, oh Lord? chorale and fugue for mixed voices *
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum (Mvts. #3, #5, #8, and #11)
Sorabji: Prelude, Interlude and Fugue
Sorabji: Sonata No. 4 (3rd Movement)
Stirling, Elizabeth: Psalm 104 (Hanover) & fugue for organ
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, on der Wissenschaft
*Strauss, R: Scene Nine: Fuge (Diskussion ber das Thema: Wort oder Ton)*
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, mvt 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-Flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Con moto
Szymanowski: All three piano sonatas end in Fugues
Szymanowski: Preludium i fuga piano C# minor
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 2 [2nd movement]
Takács: Toccata und Fuge op. 56 für Klavier für linke Hand
*Taneyev: Prelude and fugue, op. 29*
Tansman : Variations on a theme of Skryabin, last one
*Tchaikovsky: Fugue in D minor from 1st suite in D minor, op. 43 *
Tchaikovsky Symphony 3: Finale
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Telemann: 20 Little Fugues for Organ or Clavier
*Thomson: Louisiana story, suite for orchestra
Thomson: Sonata da chiesa, 3. Fugue*
Tippett: String Quartet No. 2 [2nd movement]
Tippett: String Quartet No. 3 [1st, 3rd, 5th movements]
*Toch: Geographical fugue for speaking chorus*
*Townsend: Dance-improvisation and fugue for soprano recorder (piccolo or flute) and piano *
Turina: Niñerías, Series 1, Op.21 [Prelude et Fugue]
*Ullmann: Variationen und Doppelfuge, op. 3a, über ein Thema von Arnold Schönberg (op. 19/4)*
Verdi: Falstaff [Fugue]
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor, IV. Scherzo Fuga. Allegro assai mosso
Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 1, Op. 14 - 2. Fugue
Villa-Lobos: No. 1 for 'an orchestra of cellos' - 3. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 7 for orchestra - 4. Fuga (Conversa)
Villa-Lobos: No. 8 for orchestra - 4. Fuga
Villa-Lobos: No. 9 for string orchestra - 2. Fuga (poco apressado)
Walther: Prelude and Fugue in D minor
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [Act II]
Weiss: Prélude & Fugue in C Major
Weiss: Fugue in D Major
Weiss: Fugue in D minor
Weiss: Prelude - Fugue and Allegro
*Werlé: Variations and fugue for brass instruments*
Willan: Fugal trilogy
Willan: Passacaglia and fugue, no. 2 E minor
*Willan: Royce Hall suite for concert band, Prelude and fugue*
*Williams, RV: Introduction and fugue for two pianofortes *
Williams, RV: Prelude and fugue in C minor
*Wills: A prelude and fugue for Christmas for ten brass with optional percussion*
*Zeuner: Fantasies and fugues (30), for organ and pianoforte *

Plus: 
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/500.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/600.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/700.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/800.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/900.htm

[End]

Added batch 1 of various ensemble, duet, organ, misc fugues

edit: updated to post #138


----------



## jalex

Check out this fellow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Sechter

5000 fugues.

:tiphat:


----------



## Air

Please add:

Bach, JS - BWV 696-704
Bach, JS - English Suite No. 3 [Gigue]
Bach, JS - English Suite No. 5 [Prelude, Gigue]
Bach, JS - English Suite No. 6 [Prelude]
Bach, JS - French Suite No. 1 [Gigue]
Bach, JS - French Suite No. 5 [Gigue]
Bach, JS - Partita No. 2 [Sinfonia]
Bach, JS - Partita No. 4 [Gigue]
Bach, JS - Partita No. 6 [Toccata, Gigue]
Bach, JS - Overture in the French Style [Ouverture]
Boccherini - Fugues for 2 Cellos
Brian, H - Double Fugue in E flat major
Brian, H - Prelude and Fugue in C minor
Brian, H - Prelude and Fugue in D minor/major
Diamond - 52 Preludes and Fugues
Dvorak - 8 Preludes and Fugues
Dvorak - Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Glinka - 3 Fugues for Piano 
Glinka - 7 Fugues for Organ
Handel - Giulio Cesare [Overture]
Honegger - Prelude, Arioso et Fughette sur le nom de BACH
Hovhaness - Symphony No. 2 "Mysterious Mountain" [2nd movement]
Hummel - 7 Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Lutoslawski - Preludes and Fugue for 13 Strings
Rossini - Prelude Pretentieux
Schumann, R - Piano Quintet [4th movement]
Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum
Szymanowski - Symphony No. 2 [2nd movement]
Telemann - 20 Little Fugues for Organ or Clavier
Tippett - String Quartet No. 2 [2nd movement]
Tippett - String Quartet No. 3 [1st, 3rd, 5th movements]


----------



## pjang23

And also Handel: Messiah - Overture


----------



## Philip

i made a prototype wiki page of the TCFI: "Talk Classical Fugue Inventory" on my local server:










pros:
- organized in categories: composer, era, etc.
- users can add/modify
- all the good stuff of public wikis

cons:
- my upload bandwidth is residential and slow! (until we find another host)


----------



## Air

I'm eager to see what it looks like!


----------



## aleazk

Dodecaplex said:


> Do you like fugues? Do you want to collect and hear and play and analyze every single fugue ever written in the history of ever? *Do you have OCD?*


it is part of the symptoms of your OCD disorder the fact that you constantly reminds us that you have OCD!!?? :lol:


----------



## Ravellian

Those who are interested in fugues should seriously take a look at the predecessors of the fugue, especially the ricercare of the 16th and 17th centuries. It would also probably be helpful to look at a few technical differences between the two:

The 16th century ricercare (mostly practiced in Italy) was typically multisectional. That is, it was made up of several mini-fugues, each with a different fugue subject, although the subjects were generally similar in emotional character. However, beginning with Andrea Gabrieli, many ricercares began to be monothematic, making them very similar to the "classic" fugue. Frescobaldi's ricercares could be either monothematic or sectional, but Froberger's were mostly monothematic.

The other big difference between a ricercare and fugue is that treatment of countersubjects is much freer in the ricercare. Early ricercare composers were very loose about material accompanying the subject. Andrea Gabrieli was one of the first to consistently use countersubjects, although the treatment was still much freer than J.S. Bach's. Frescobaldi often composed "variation ricercares," in which the countersubject material was developed and varied throughout the piece.

The fantasia and the canzone were too other contrapuntal pieces, but they were typically less strict/serious than the ricercare.

Some of the most important contributors to the contrapuntal genre before Bach:
- Girolamo Cavazzoni - _Intavolatura cioe ricercare canzoni himni magnificati_ (2 volumes)
- Andrea Gabrieli - About 30 ricercares, several canzonas
- Giovanni Gabrieli - Ricercares and canzonas
- Jan Sweelinck - Fantasias
- Girolamo Frescobaldi - _Ricercari et canzoni _
- Johann Froberger - Ricercares


----------



## Philip

Alright i need some help from you wiki gurus out there... basically, Mediawiki lets us create Categories and Pages. initially i mooched my hierarchy off IMSLP without giving it much thought, in which all _composers_ have their own Category, and every _piece_ has its own page.

I was thinking: wouldn't it be more elegant for composers to be pages instead of categories? instinctively there should be a limited number of categories, such as, for instance, Composer, Era, Nationality, etc. at the moment, and until more relevant information can be added, every composer page would be a bullet form list of fugues. each piece may be linked to its own page in the future, like at IMSLP. however, making every composer a category in a way implies that every piece must _be_ a page, and that shouldn't be a requirement, in my opinion.

What do you guys think?

Also, what categories should we use apart from the ones aforementioned?


----------



## Philip

Ready for launch: http://tcfi.mooo.com/w

Please add new pieces to the wiki and help organize it!

edit: i'm calling dibs on the JS Bach page... it could use a refresh


----------



## Air

Updated Bach page:

http://tcfi.mooo.com/w/index.php?title=Bach,_Johann_Sebastian

The C.P.E. page is missing.


----------



## kv466

Great list, ya'll...just about everything I'm familiar with is up...can't wait to see what else makes the list!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I hope you haven't forgotten Clara Schumann's three preludes and fugues op. 16.


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope you haven't forgotten Clara Schumann's three preludes and fugues op. 16.


have you ever used a computer before in your life?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> have you ever used a computer before in your life?


What do you mean?


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What do you mean?


well the work you mentioned was listed from the 2nd page of the thread, as well as in the wiki, which actually has a dedicated page for women composers. so i was beginning to question your understanding of the internets.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> well the work you mentioned was listed from the 2nd page of the thread, as well as in the wiki, which actually has a dedicated page for women composers. so i was beginning to question your understanding of the internets.


The Internet is too fast for me. Sorry.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Whoa! That wiki is some crazy stuff. I knew I could count on Mr. Planck.

By the way, what do you guys think of these?


----------



## Norse

Dodecaplex said:


> By the way, what do you guys think of these?


Do you mean do we think they are fugues? The first one is, the second is short and is basically just a fugue exposition. Wether that makes it 'not a fugue' or just a very short one, I'm not sure. Probably the last one.

You also have stuff like this, a four section work, where the first one is clearly a short fugue (wether Frescobaldi would have called it that, I'm not sure), but the last three as far as I can tell aren't.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Norse said:


> Do you mean do we think they are fugues? The first one is, the second is short and is basically just a fugue exposition. Wether that makes it 'not a fugue' or just a very short one, I'm not sure. Probably the last one.


That's what I thought too. The second one is a bit too short to actually count.

Now, how are we actually going to find more fugues like the one in the first video? No "fugue, fuga, fughetta, fugato, fuge, or whatever" in the title, no way of recognizing it unless you listen to the whole thing and accidentally find it, I mean . . . this is where it becomes pretty difficult.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Norse said:


> You also have stuff like this, a four section work, where the first one is clearly a short fugue (wether Frescobaldi would have called it that, I'm not sure), but the last three as far as I can tell aren't.


That's easy. Since the first section is fugal (and that's all that counts) the work qualifies.


----------



## NightHawk

Dodecaplex said:


> Bach: Musical Offering [Ricercar a 6, Ricercar a 3]


Was going to list THE MUSICAL OFFERING but then finally found someone who had listed this miraculous work. Just reading the score as Bach wrote it is mind blowing. It is a collections of canons, fugues and ricercars based on a theme ('the Royal Theme') given to JSBach when he visited the court of Frederick the Great where his son, C.P.E. Bach, was Kapellmeister. This 'Royal Theme' was written by the King himself and this recording is excellent.


----------



## NightHawk

a '_fugato_' is a short fugue embedded in a larger movement which is not a fugue. Beethoven was quite fond of fugatos (and many other composers, Bartok for one). Beethoven Op. 59 No. 1 in F major has a wonderful fugato in the first movement, and the Bartok Concerto for Orchestra has a brass choir fugato in the first movement.



Dodecaplex said:


> That's what I thought too. The second one is a bit too short to actually count.
> 
> Now, how are we actually going to find more fugues like the one in the first video? No "fugue, fuga, fughetta, fugato, fuge, or whatever" in the title, no way of recognizing it unless you listen to the whole thing and accidentally find it, I mean . . . this is where it becomes pretty difficult.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Hey, Philip, how do you add new composers? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Hey, Philip, how do you add new composers? I can't figure it out.


you just type the url as if the page already existed, for example:

tcfi.mooo.com/w/index.php?title=*LastName,_FirstName*

then click the Create tab to edit and save.

make sure you add the *[[Category:Composer]]* tag if you want it listed.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Try to add an Era categorization if you would. I started to work on it a couple of weeks ago but I haven't had time to do any more.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> make sure you add the *[[Category:Composer]]* tag if you want it listed.


Crap . . . this [[Category:Composer]] thing doesn't seem to work. What am I missing here?


----------



## violadude

Dodecaplex, would you consider this a fugue?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Dodecaplex, would you consider this a fugue?


What the heck _is_ that? Dodecaplex may or may not consider that a fugue.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What the heck _is_ that? Dodecaplex may or may not consider that a fugue.


It's moondog.


----------



## Dodecaplex

violadude said:


> Dodecaplex, would you consider this a fugue?


It is sufficiently fugal in my book.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Crap . . . this [[Category:Composer]] thing doesn't seem to work. What am I missing here?


just add the tag to the page's source. i did it to your new pages, if you want to see what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> just add the tag to the page's source. i did it to your new pages, if you want to see what it's supposed to look like.


I see. Thanks!

Now, I think it would be a good idea if we had a mod move the link to TCFI to the first page of the thread, just to make things clearer to potential newcomers.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> I see. Thanks!
> 
> Now, I think it would be a good idea if we had a mod move the link to TCFI to the first page of the thread, just to make things clearer to potential newcomers.


Yes.

Note that every page in the wiki has a Discussion tab, open to write anything related to that page, in a less formal way.

Edit: I'll stick it to my sig


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I was having a look at TCFI and noticed that you could browse the wiki's content by either composer or _women._ Are you implying that those women who wrote those fugues _aren't_ composers? Why can't you stick them in with all the men? Or aren't they good enough? :scold:


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was having a look at TCFI and noticed that you could browse the wiki's content by either composer or _women._ Are you implying that those women who wrote those fugues _aren't_ composers? Why can't you stick them in with all the men? Or aren't they good enough? :scold:


there used to be more categories, such as nationality, era, etc. but i removed the ones that weren't complete.

of course, the women composers are included in the composer category (you should have looked properly).

the women category was supposed to be an hommage, since there are only a few, but if this is the kind of reaction i'm getting (especially from a girl?) i may as well remove for it now, until more categories show up.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Philip said:


> there used to be more categories, such as nationality, era, etc. but i removed the ones that weren't complete.
> 
> of course, the women composers are included in the composer category (you should have looked properly).
> 
> the women category was supposed to be an hommage, since there are only a few, but if this is the kind of reaction i'm getting (especially from a girl?) i may as well remove for it now, until more categories show up.


I think that _Master_ COAG is just giving you a bunch of crap.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> there used to be more categories, such as nationality, era, etc. but i removed the ones that weren't complete.
> 
> of course, the women composers are included in the composer category (you should have looked properly).
> 
> the women category was supposed to be an hommage, since there are only a few, but if this is the kind of reaction i'm getting (especially from a girl?) i may as well remove for it now, until more categories show up.


Put up more categories. It would make more sense to do that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> I think that _Master_ COAG is just giving you a bunch of crap.


You are absolutely right Klavierspieler. Well done! :clap:


----------



## Philip

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Put up more categories. It would make more sense to do that.


Hey that's a great suggestion, you should get to it right away and contribute!


----------



## Dodecaplex

Sorry for constantly bothering you about this, Philip, but I'm almost completely ignorant of the art of wiki making (and sorry for bumping this old thread (though it's an ongoing project, so there's my excuse)).

Anyway, I wanted to know whether or not I can edit the title of a composer's page. For instance, I just created a page for Sebastian de Albero, but forgot the fact that Sebastian is actually spelled like Sebastián, with the accent over the 'a'. But now I can't edit the title. Do I have to delete the whole thing and start all over again or is there an easier method?


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> Sorry for constantly bothering you about this, Philip, but I'm almost completely ignorant of the art of wiki making (and sorry for bumping this old thread (though it's an ongoing project, so there's my excuse)).
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to know whether or not I can edit the title of a composer's page. For instance, I just created a page for Sebastian de Albero, but forgot the fact that Sebastian is actually spelled like Sebastián, with the accent over the 'a'. But now I can't edit the title. Do I have to delete the whole thing and start all over again or is there an easier method?


Yeah just delete it and create a new one, or do whatever and i'll clean up afterwards. Peace out


----------



## Lukas

I've just found this great forum and this thread in particular. Tones of fugues I've never heard about, but to my surprise still could add some to the wiki:

* Shostakovich 4th Symphony
* Bartok's Divertimento
* Bartok's Piano Concerto No. 3
* Britten's Variation on a Theme of Frank Bridge (my favorite Britten's composition)


----------



## Dodecaplex

Lukas said:


> I've just found this great forum and this thread in particular. Tones of fugues I've never heard about, but to my surprise still could add some to the wiki:
> 
> * Shostakovich 4th Symphony
> * Bartok's Divertimento
> * Bartok's Piano Concerto No. 3
> * Britten's Variation on a Theme of Frank Bridge (my favorite Britten's composition)


Thank you for adding these amazing works.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Seems like IMSLP has a good albeit completely incomprehensible collection of fugues here: http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Fugues

It's a huge list filled with arcane souls and forgotten names. Any help with adding or organizing the works into the wiki would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Philip

i will eventually add everything from kunst der fuge, which probably includes most of these works.

http://www.kunstderfuge.com/500.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/600.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/700.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/800.htm
http://www.kunstderfuge.com/900.htm


----------



## Dodecaplex

Yes, that is a great list.

But 'most' is an extrapolation.

Dick Koomans is a funny name.

I need to come up with an algorithm that would make my computer automatically take these fugues from KDF and IMSLP into TCFI. Turing be damned.

Nonsense.

Anyway, have fun.


----------



## Norse

I added an Albert Roussel page with the following:
Prelude and Fughetta, Op.41
Prelude and Fugue, Op.46


----------



## PetrB

This is a mare's nest, but a fun one!

For somebody's consideration (and sorting as qualifying):

* = Certain

*Ernst Toch ~ Geographical fugue

*Daniel Pinkham ~ Concerto for Celeste and Harpsichord Soli (which movement, I cannot recall or find: there is a fugue)

Stravinsky:
*Concerto per due pianoforti soli; IV - Preludio e Fuga (and a monumental one it is)

*(& someone ought to have an earnest look into Max Reger, a lot of it) 

Stravinsky:

Piano Sonata (1924) - III, invention, with augmentation and a few free episodes

Cantata; 2nd movment - Ricercar I. The maidens came. 4th movement - Ricercar II. Sacred History: To-morrow shall be my dancing day

In Memoriam Dylan Thomas (Dirge-canons and song) 

Double Canon, for string quartet 'Raoul Dufy in Memoriam'

Stravinsky / Bach ~ Vom Himmel Hoch variations

Rack'em up - terrific project!


----------



## PetrB

Another 'biggie' to add:

Charles Koechlin-Offrande Musicale sur le nom BACH, a large work in at least 16 sections
1 - 3








13 -16


----------



## Philip

Yes i think a couple of those were already listed, but you're welcome to add the new pieces once the wiki is up again.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> I need to come up with an algorithm that would make my computer automatically take these fugues from KDF and IMSLP into TCFI. Turing be damned.


You can probably parse the pages with a perl code. I'll look into it, but i'm an extremely slow coder, ie. i will code only if the program is to be reused. This looks like a one-time thing, so i'm not sure if coming up with something decent will be more time-efficient.


----------



## Norse

Added _6 Fugues, Op.17_ to Rimsky-Korsakov page
Created Lyadov page with _Fugue on the Theme La-Do-Fa_ and _2 Fugues, Op.41_
Created Valen page with _Prelude & Fugue, Op.28_

Edit:

I just noticed Shostakovich's 4th prelude from op.34 is actually a fugue. I'll add it.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Good man.

And I added Mendy's 12th string symphony, thanks to CoAG.


----------



## An Die Freude

There's Ligeti's Musica Ricercata, last movement which isn't there.


----------



## Hausmusik

Every mass I can think of includes at least one fugal passage.

Are we counting fugato passages, like the contrapuntal writing for strings about halfway through the final movement of Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto and that sort of thing?

The final movement of the Mendelssohn Octet is pervasively fugal in this sense, if not a proper fugue.

I guess this brings us back to "Is the fugue a form or a texture?": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugue#Is_the_fugue_a_musical_form_or_texture.3F


----------



## Hausmusik

Also does the third movement from Brahms's first cello sonata qualify?


----------



## Philip

Hausmusik said:


> Are we counting fugato passages, like the contrapuntal writing for strings about halfway through the final movement of Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto and that sort of thing?


Yes if it has a contrapuntal passage it counts, as long as you note it in the entry.


----------



## Philip

I used to send the TCFI backup files to Dodecaplex, but since he got booted i'll just post the links here until he comes back.

https://rapidshare.com/files/1249103237/tcfi_backup20120520.7z


----------



## Lisztian

There are a few Lisztian fugues missing here. Off the top of my head there are...

Piano Sonata (Start of video).






Dante Symphony (Start of video).






Psalm XIII (7:15 in video).






Christus, 'Resurexit' (0:50 in video).


----------



## Lenfer

Maybe I misread but did *Philip* call *CoAG* a girl?


----------



## clavichorder

The fugue list...


----------



## hpowders

Well of course we have Bach's WTC Books 1 and 2 and Art of the Fugue.
I would also include the magnificent "fuga" second movement of Bach's solo violin sonata #3.


----------



## Alfacharger

Famous fugue you say!!!!


----------

